# My 35L planted Nano Tank (pics) with co2



## orti (May 9, 2007)

Nice!

I like it! Could you tell a little bit about the plants (_Eusteralis ? Ludwigia?_), fish (_Trigonostigma?_) and equipment you use ? What are your water parameters?


regards,

Jörg


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

pretty slick tank, a little time it'll be sweet.
I would suggest either getting out the small filter in the front, or moving it in the back, hidden.
riccia looks sweet in there.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice!
Details on your co2 setup?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

nice looking tank! Is that a Fluval internal?


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE how riccia looks when it pearls.  Nice little tank. Can't wait to watch it grow in.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

*Update!*

Update :icon_bigg 










Co2 is pressurized

filtration is a jebo HOB filter

Fertz are fllourish, excel and flourish iron

Lighting is an aqua sun 2x32W CF unit (8WPG)

Plants are glosso, riccia, pearl grass, stellatus and ludwiga

Thanks,

Craig roud:


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

your first pic, what kind of 
plant is that?


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

Pearling Riccia :tongue:


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

35 litres is not a nano  its <30 for a nano
but still really nice tank!

can we get a pic off all the setup co2 ect


----------



## lwooters (Apr 24, 2007)

very cool setup


----------

